# Is it ok to walk around naked in front of your child?



## Naya69

I've been with my partner for 2 years he is a single dad with a 3 year old and I was a single mum a single mum with a 4 year old ever since ie met him he's walked around naked in front of his lad.

I've always felt uncomfortable with this but he says his dad did it with him so finds there's nowt wrong with it. I ha a discussion that since the boys are getting older he should cover up in front I them because I felt it seemed wrong walking around naked in front of them he said I'm being stupid and there's nowt wrong with it. 

Dot get me wrong he's not naked 24/7 just in the mornings when he gets ready but I really don't like it. 

What do you guys think??


----------



## SnuggleMum

What would be wrong with it? My three year old sees both of us nude most days. I grew up with nudity being normal, nothing shameful about it! If he is comfortable I see no reason to make him stop.Trying to figure out why you see it as wrong, and why it makes you uncomfortable might help you resolve the situation.


----------



## claireg0000

We both walk around naked in front of LO. I don't think its an issue until she gets older and more aware.


----------



## Naya69

I know both boys know what it is but the youngest sometimes tries to grab his bits or stands and stares and we have to tell him not to it's just really uncomfortable x


----------



## Seity

Yes, there's nothing wrong with the human body.


----------



## Fraggles

Totally normal to be naked. We use family change when we swim so are all naked. I cant see an issue with it at all.


----------



## ChuggaBump

DS sees both me and DH naked. I'm pregnant and he's fascinated with the baby and the "milk" at the moment, and if he tugs at my tshirt and asks to see the baby I show him my tummy and if he tugs and asks to see the milk I show him my boobs. 

I also let him see me when I go to the loo. 

I don't want him to grow up thinking his body is something to be ashamed of so we don't hide our's from him. 

I'm sure there will come a time when we'll stop (!) but at the moment while he is still so young and learning about himself and his body I think it's good for him to see us being natural around him.


----------



## Fraggles

ChuggaBump said:


> DS sees both me and DH naked. I'm pregnant and he's fascinated with the baby and the "milk" at the moment, and if he tugs at my tshirt and asks to see the baby I show him my tummy and if he tugs and asks to see the milk I show him my boobs.
> 
> I also let him see me when I go to the loo.
> 
> I don't want him to grow up thinking his body is something to be ashamed of so we don't hide our's from him.
> 
> I'm sure there will come a time when we'll stop (!) but at the moment while he is still so young and learning about himself and his body I think it's good for him to see us being natural around him.

I let mine see when I go toilet too so he'll learn thats what we do as we get older :thumbup:


----------



## Babushka99

I think its ok to be naked in front of your children as well.


----------



## oliviarose

I don't see any problem with it at this age..... Once his boy gets older, they will both be uncomfortable with it so will stop doing it. I personally wouldn't be uncomfortable with it at this age.....


----------



## vixxen

Haven't got a problem with the nudity in the morning, but yes if the youngest is grabbing at private areas you need to nip it in the bud now. You can have real problems coming your way if your child was to try and grab anyone else especially at nursery.:flower:


----------



## julietz

When you do sex education in senior school, they show you a video of the parents and 2 children getting out of bed, the parents are naked walking round, i suppose it stops the curiosity, once you seen it you know whats underneath, and shouldnt be a big thing, you could talk to his son or ask his dad to explain, boys know when they get older it gets bigger same with breast, its natural, i take lo in the shower with me and lock the door, dad works lates so i have no option rly, she plays peek a boo round the curtain lol.


----------



## RachA

There's nothing wrong with it up to a point. Once DS gets a few years older then I'll stop being naked around him. And I'd expect OH to be the same. 

At the moment we both walk around naked. I will bath with either or both in the room ith me and I'll also use the toilet. 

What I'm not comfortable with is adult children being naked or semi-naked around their parents and also using the loo in front of them.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Nothing wrong with it. My mum did the same with us, me and OH will be doing the same with our LO. The day they want us to cover up lol we will! xx


----------



## freckleonear

We both walk around naked in front of our children (the eldest is 4) and have no plans to stop. It's healthy to see normal human bodies. If they are uncomfortable with it when they are older then they can just avoid it.


----------



## Nessa917

I think if you're uncomfortable with it, you should have a heart to heart talk with your man. Everyone is different. My fam was around it when i was young and we walk around naked but our son is 2. but if you ask my sister (who i swear grew up in a different world), she'd never be naked around her kids... I think for me, i will stop at some point, maybe when he's old enough to say "mom, can you put some clothes on!" LOL


----------



## lozzy21

Nothing wrong with being naked around your children, I think it only becomes an issue once they ask you to cover up. It's just a body part, if more children see normal body's then they might stop being so obsessed with looking perfect or expecting their partners to look perfect.


----------



## OmarsMum

I dont have a problem with it. But Omar is getting curious & he asked about my "penis" few days back when I was showering with him, I told him that I dont have one as I'm a girl so i only have boobs. When he saw my dad he told him that daddy & Omar have a penis but mum has boobs only :blush: :haha:


----------



## Nessa917

OmarsMum said:



> I dont have a problem with it. But Omar is getting curious & he asked about my "penis" few days back when I was showering with him, I told him that I dont have one as I'm a girl so i only have boobs. When he saw my dad he told him that daddy & Omar have a penis but mum has boobs only :blush: :haha:

Kids are so funny! My son is two and we call his penis "wee wee" so from time to time, he points at my parts and say "wee wee?" (yes in a question form) and i tell him "mommy doesn't have a wee wee, only you and Daddy" 

so funny!


----------



## Tor

I dont see anything wrong with it at all and would get dressed in front of LO now as he doesnt know but i dont feel omfortable walking around naked anyway and i wouldnt if LO knew what was going on.

Oh wouldnt feel comfortable with it anyway so wouldnt do it but it wouldnt bother me if he did unless the kids were older.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Yep I see nothing wrong with it :) x


----------



## Naya69

Thanks for all your replies I didn't realise so many people did this I grew up from a family who liked to cover up so growing up I just thought showing your bits to your children was a bit strange I think I will start to relax a bit more about it now I know it's not a "wrong" thing to do just disbt want the boys going into school tellibg the teachers that we walk around naked iykwim lol so thanks :) xx


----------



## Natsku

I don't see anything wrong with it. I don't see anything wrong with nudity in general really. I think I must be a closet nudist :haha:


----------



## CaptainMummy

i dont see the problem. I dont stay naked for long periods of time anyway, but when im getting changed for example, paige points to my boobs and says "boooobies!" and she sometimes pokes them and goes 'beepbeep!'


----------



## Banshee

I don't see anything wrong with it and me and dh let the children see us naked and going to the toilet. I don't want to push issues around nudity on them and think it's important they see how we go to the toilet and understand that men and women are different.


----------



## sun

I wasn't around this growing up, but I still think it's normal. I actually was a little uncomfortable with it as LO would look and I would get self-conscious at first when he was younger. But it was just the novelty of it - but also I was more aware of him looking. I don't even pay attention when he looks at my arm or leg lol. But he sees both of us naked when bathing or changing or using the loo. 

I actually want the human body to be more "normal" for my kiddos than what it was when I was little. It's a beautiful thing! He'll let us know when he needs more privacy.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I bath with ruby so I see no issue with it. Really, why would it be? Oh doesn't let ruby see him naked though. She's very confused that he shuts the bathroom door etc.


----------



## sparkle_1979

I do but hubby does tend to cover up x


----------



## littlestar85

I think it's absolutely fine. x


----------



## Broodypants

We both walk around naked in front of Erin when getting ready etc, I want her to grow up to be comfortable with her body and not think that it's something to hide away.


----------



## mumandco

We both walk around the house naked if we're changing etc we never cover up,sometimes the boys will look at oh's willy a d occasionally try to grab it,we just tell them to not to touch it and they listen. It doesn't make them feel uncomfortable or us so no plans to cover up.


----------



## XfairyhopesX

Yes i agree if its his actual mum and dad per-say... i wouldnt personally let a step parent... just my view though xx


----------



## Lina

I shower with my LO in his highchair watching me, the alternative would be to lock the door and let him cry because he thinks mummy has disappeared. Generally though I don't walk around naked in the house, except when I'm getting changed.


----------



## JASMAK

Your house, your rules. I think it's good for children to see adults naked. My son knows what a real woman looks like...saggy boobs and all!!!


----------



## starlight2801

LO see's both me and DH naked when we're getting out of the shower and getting dressed for work. 

I often take her with me when I go for a wee too. It means I know exactly where she is and what she's doing and I figure it might help her learn how to sit on the toilet in the future too


----------



## StarrySkies

I don't really walk round naked anymore although my 3yr old see's us naked say if we're in the bath and stuff as did my older two at his age! Now they are 8 and 10 though they very rarely see us as it's very rare they catch us when we get in/out the bath! I'd find that a bit awkward now though as I'm sure they prehaps would!

When I was younger though my friends mum used to walk round topless when we was round her house. Now that was weird :haha:

x


----------



## Cleo

MrsMurphy2Be said:


> i dont see the problem. I dont stay naked for long periods of time anyway, but when im getting changed for example, paige points to my boobs and says "boooobies!" and she sometimes pokes them and goes 'beepbeep!'

:rofl: This just made my day!!!

DH and I both change in front of F (2 years old) and will take a shower with him from time to time. I think I'll get more uncomfortable with it as he gets older, but I doubt DH will. But likely DH will be more uncomfortable being naked around DD than I will as she gets older.


----------



## clairylou78

we both get changed in front of Sam and i share a bath with him sometimes if hubby is working late and he is 3 its only recently i leave him playing while i go to toilet as i didnt like to leave hime before so he would play on bathroom floor i grew up with my parents happt to get changed etc in front of us hubby didnt and would have thought nudity in front of children was weird until we talked about it and he thinks its fine now guess it just depends what you are used to


----------



## Lynzeigh

I think it is ok while they are babies, in an ideal world it would always be ok, as it is natural. But once my child reaches the age where they speak and start copying, I will stop openly walking around nude, except for when it's bathtime or shower time.

Merely because when they go out to public places, ie school , nursery etc, they may talk about how their parents walk around naked and in this judgemental world we live in the child will may get strange reactions from others or other adults may judge the parents that allow this.


----------



## shambaby

we don't walk around the house naked for no reason, but have no problem with hayden seeing us when we are in the shower / getting dressed / using the toilet. in fact, hayden has become so obsessed with my toilet habits i rarely get to go by myself, and he is constantly asking me if i need to go!!! :haha: he likes to sit on his potty (usually fully clothed, as we haven't started potty training yet) while i go to the toilet. personally, i don't plan to stop it, because it just happens - i don't deliberately take him with me to the toilet, or ask him to come into the room when i am showering / getting dressed - he just follows me. i am sure when he is uncomfortable with it he will stop doing it, or when the novelty wears off and he would rather do something more interesting than watch mummy wee! :dohh:


----------



## nataliecn

I don't see a problem with it. I think once they're at a certain age things change.


----------



## rwhite

I don't think it's an issue. It would only be an issue if the child was for any reason to feel uncomfy with it, then it would make sense to cover up.


----------



## Cat_pj

I do, but OH doesn't because he says its different with him being a bloke. I think it should just be normal though. It does change when kids are older but its like I can't really imagine that iykwim? I guess I'll know when the time is right!


----------



## Tacey

I can't see why it would be an issue. I think I was 12 when my dad started wearing boxers or a dressing gown while I was around, and I covered up too as I was at that awkward stage. My mum and I still see each other naked/chat while one of us is in the bath or getting dressed. I imagine it will be the same with my children. Whatever you feel comfortable with though.


----------



## lauzliddle

I don't see it as a problem alfie and Molly see me and OH naked in the mornings or bath times. It's never been a problem my parents used to be naked around me as a child and me and my mum still talk to each other in bath I do with my sister too. Alfie and Molly both now know that boys have tails and girls have foofies. Alfie used to ask all the time why I didn't have a tail to we had to explain only boys have tails.

He openly states when a male or female comes around what they have it's just a normal part of life. I still get changed in family changing at swimming ect in front of my 11 year old nephew (more like a brother lived with my mum since he was 6 months) and he changes too and dosnt find it at all strange. So will prob still will be with my own children. 

Like anything else in life if children grow up thinking its normal then it is just that.


----------



## XJessicaX

I have absolutely no issues with nudity. In fact my complete confidence with my body probably comes from having a very open family with nudity! Its never been a taboo, nothing was ever said to be 'a naughty place' and all shapes and sizes were embraced and body issues were discussed. In all my childhood pictures I was always naked probably up until I was about 6! Just wasn't a big deal. My husband walks around in front of our LO naked and will probably stay having baths with her until 'she' decides she doesnt want daddy there.


----------



## My_First

XJessicaX said:


> I have absolutely no issues with nudity. In fact my complete confidence with my body probably comes from having a very open family with nudity! Its never been a taboo, nothing was ever said to be 'a naughty place' and all shapes and sizes were embraced and body issues were discussed. In all my childhood pictures I was always naked probably up until I was about 6! Just wasn't a big deal. My husband walks around in front of our LO naked and will probably stay having baths with her until 'she' decides she doesnt want daddy there.

This is exactly the same as me, and I will also add to this, every single family holiday we had each year from the age of six months old, we all went to a Naturist camp site in The south of France. Now I am sure this instills visions of Carry on Camping and swingers holidays to a lot of you, but it was NOTHING like that. Was a lovely family orientated place. We used to go to the largest site in Europe (a place called cap D'adge) with a caravan. It was only until I hit puberty that I started being, conscious of walking around totally in the buff. The more you hide it away, I think the more it becomes a taboo, and you are creating issues that just dont need to be there.


----------



## XJessicaX

oooooh! Matron! ;) I do love a good Carry On film!


----------



## T-Bex

I think it's fine; everyone in this house tends to wander around naked at some point during the day! :haha:


----------



## T-Bex

My_First said:


> This is exactly the same as me, and I will also add to this, every single family holiday we had each year from the age of six months old, we all went to a Naturist camp site in The south of France. Now I am sure this instills visions of Carry on Camping and swingers holidays to a lot of you, but it was NOTHING like that. Was a lovely family orientated place. We used to go to the largest site in Europe (a place called cap D'adge) with a caravan. It was only until I hit puberty that I started being, conscious of walking around totally in the buff. The more you hide it away, I think the more it becomes a taboo, and you are creating issues that just dont need to be there.

That sounds like it'd have been a really nice holiday; great mentality to have of the human body, I reckon. 

Bethan's got to the point where she stares and goes to poke OH if he's in the nuddy, and it's been a great way to exaplain to her about boys/girls bits, and stuff like that. We just ended it with "Bethan and mummy have inny-bits, and daddy has outey bits", and she just knows it as normal. Biology: sorted! :thumbup:


----------



## blondey

LO is always with us when OH or I are getting dressed. She always comes in when I'm having a wee (usually shouting wee wee at the top of her voice for the neighbours to hear!) She is also obsessed with belly buttons and OH's nipples! 

I do think there is usually a time when kids become a little more self conscious and that's the time to cover up to save their embarrassment, not because it's wrong.


----------



## lynys

I wouldn't have a problem with it at all. I grew up in a house that was sans nudity, but it is something that does not bother me in the slightest.


----------



## special_kala

Of course its ok. I still have baths with River as does her dad.

He went to the toilet infront of river and she started shouting at him saying "sit down daddy your doing it wrong" :haha: she also says his Willy looks like a banana.

I remember sitting in bathroom with my dad pretending his leg hair was a forest lol I must have been around 6, seems normal to me.


----------



## cookielucylou

We were talking about this, this morning. OH seems to think he will get in trouble being naked round our kids.


----------



## pinklizzy

I don't think there's anything wrong with it but neither me or my OH are ever naked in front of her.


----------



## New2Bumps

I voted yes too. I think it shows that there is nothing to be ashamed of (and will mean they ask questions much more readily) but as children get older it's important to say that we can see each other's bodies because we are family but you don't show other ppl your body! Also important that it's for a reason e.g. family swim, after shower, in the bath, the loo etc not just walking around naked. 
I teach 5 year olds and even at this age they want to cover up their 'boobs' and are paranoid about other children watching them and that really saddens me.

I can see why you might be uncomfortable with it and I think its a matter of when you feel they are too old to see it. I certainly don't think it would cause any problems if you didn't let your kids see you naked, I don't think it's a really big deal. 

I'm sorry you and OH disagree on this though, it's a pretty big thing to disagree on and must be uncomfortable. :(


----------



## Buffy71

Dh stopped recently when H whacked it. :haha:

She also made me chuckle this morning when she appeared from my side and yanked my "hair". "you got hairy tummy mumm?". Yep we will settle for tummy :)


----------



## Frooty

Lo has seen me naked but i wouldnt just walk around the house naked cus i wouldnt feel comfy


----------



## polaris

I voted yes, but I might feel differently about a step-parent, can't really say because I am not in the situation. Having said that I don't walk around in the nude but I have no issue with Thomas seeing me or OH with no clothes on when getting dressed or showered.


----------



## bigbetty

Both Steve and I walk round naked in front of Fran - I will always do so, no matter what age she is but I know Steve will stop when she is older and more aware. I remember my dad used to walk around naked when I was young but he stopped when I started to be more private x


----------



## rosie272

I think it's fine until a certain age then cover up! My Mum was a fan of being in the buff occasionally and none of us thought anything of it at the time. I don't think nudity is that big a deal. I still get dressed in front of Charlie and only stopped bathing with him a little while ago (he doesn't want me in the bath now :lol:) 

OP - hope you and your oh can sort it out :flow:


----------



## bubbles123

It's fine until/if they tell him they would like him to cover up. Then he should respect their wishes. Both OH and I still shower with my son.


----------



## x__amour

My LO takes showers with me so I don't see why not. :shrug:


----------



## amygwen

I don't see anything wrong with it at all. Men or women.


----------



## Vicyi

My family were never naked. I think i may have seen my mums boobs a handful of times in my entire life and i have never seen either of them naked. I grew up thinking THAT was normal. 
With my 2 i have been a lot more carefree. Me & OH still don't walk around naked (although that's partly because we live in a ground floor flat with alot of neighbours!! :haha: ) but when i am getting changed, going to the toilet, bathing or showering i never lock the door (and if OH is at work i don't even bother shutting the door so i can still hear whats going on!!) and so yes, my kids have seen me naked. They have both questioned why i don't have a 'willy', Alex likes to point at my boobs and calls them 'mummys boo boos' and Amelia has asked several questions as to how men and women are different. I think its all just to do with growing up. As they get older i will just carry on doing as i do and they will decide when they no longer want to walk in when i'm in the shower/getting dressed etc. Also my two both still love being naked and walk around freely (DD, 4 & DS,2) and i don't see a problem with that either :)


----------

